# Having a hard time



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am having a hard time understanding "long guns". I have been on this site for a while mostly in the hand guns section....this is called hand gun forum. lol. I am in the process of applying for my license in NY could take 6 months. So in the meantime I would like to purchase a AR type of rifle. 

The reason for this post is that I cant get the understanding of all the types of long guns. What is an AR, AK, M4 ect....There all also many calibers, WHAT is NATO.

I guess any information would help if you have the time.

I THINK I am looking for a M16 type rifle. I know that sounds funny to me at least.
Thanks


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Long Gun = any rifle or shot gun (16 inch barrel with a over all length of 28 inches)

pistol = self explanatory

SBR = short barrel rifle ( under 16 inch barrel)

NATO = North Atlantic Treaty Organization ( they regulate what weapons we use in combat)

AR = AR 15 style rifle (civilian)
AK = AK 47 Russian military style rifle (made just about everywhere) 
M4 = AR 15 style rifle (military)
M16 = AR 15 style rifle (military)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rockon said:


> Hello everyone. I am having a hard time understanding "long guns". I have been on this site for a while mostly in the hand guns section....this is called hand gun forum. lol. I am in the process of applying for my license in NY could take 6 months. So in the meantime I would like to purchase a AR type of rifle.


You're in NY right? Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you're not going to be getting an AR.

http://www.nysrpa.org/nygunlaws.htm

*It shall be unlawful to possess any "assault weapon" or a "large capacity ammunition feeding device". So called "assault weapons" lawfully possessed prior to September 14, 1994 and "large capacity ammunition feeding devices" manufactured prior to such date are grandfathered.* A license shall not be issued for a handgun defined as an "assault weapon." Any person lawfully in possession of a firearm, rifle or shotgun who suffers the loss or theft of said weapon shall within twenty-four hours of the discovery of the loss or theft report the facts and circumstances of the loss or theft to a police department or sheriff's office. It is a crime to possess any rifle, shotgun or handgun in or upon the building or grounds of any school, college or university in the state without the written permission of the institution. It is a crime to possess a fake or imitation handgun with intent to use it unlawfully. It is a crime to intentionally point any firearm toward another person (except in self defense), even if no malice is involved. It is a crime to deface or alter the serial number or any other distinguishing number or identification mark on any handgun. Possession of any handgun that has been defaced creates a legal presumption that the possessor committed the offense. The presence of a firearm in a vehicle is presumptive evidence of its possession by all persons occupying the vehicle except if: the firearm is found upon the person of one of the occupants; the firearm is found in a vehicle operated for hire by a duly licensed driver, then the presumption will not apply to the driver, or the firearm found is a handgun and one of the occupants has in his possession a valid license to have and carry concealed. Note: In this digest, the word "firearm" is used in its general sense, i.e., any rifle, shotgun, or handgun. However, readers of the New York law should be aware that the term "firearm," when it appears in the text of the statutes, has a special meaning, being applied only to handguns and other firearms "of a size which may be concealed upon the person."

​ *An "assault weapon" means (a) a semiautomatic rifle that has an ability to accept a detachable magazine and has at least two of the following characteristics: (i) a folding or telescoping stock; (ii) a pistol grip that protrudes conspicuously beneath the action of the weapon; (iii) a bayonet mount; (iv) a flash suppressor or threaded barrel designed to accommodate a flash suppressor;* (v) a grenade launcher; or (b) a semiautomatic shotgun that has at least two of the following characteristics: (i) a folding or telescoping stock; (ii) a pistol grip that protrudes conspicuously beneath the action of the weapon; (iii) a fixed magazine capacity in excess of five rounds; (iv) an ability to accept a detachable magazine; or (c) a semiautomatic pistol that has an ability to accept a detachable magazine and has at least two of the following characteristics: (i) an ammunition magazine that attaches to the pistol outside of the pistol grip; (ii) a threaded barrel capable of accepting a barrel extender, flash suppressor, forward handgrip, or silencer; (iii) a shroud that is attached to, or partially or completely encircles, the barrel and that permits the shooter to hold the firearm with the non-trigger hand without being burned; (iv) a manufactured weight of fifty ounces or more when the pistol is unloaded; (v) *a semiautomatic version of an automatic rifle, shotgun or firearm; or (d) any of the weapons, or functioning frames or receivers of such weapons, or copies or duplicates of such weapons, in any caliber, known as (i) Norinco, Mitchell, and Poly Technologies Avtomat Kalashnikovs (All Models); (ii) Action Arms Israeli Military Industries UZI and Galil; (iii) Beretta Ar70 (Sc-70); (iv) Colt Ar-15;(v) Fabrique National FN/FAL, FN/LAR, and FNC; (vi) SWD M 10, M-11, M-11/9, and M-12; (vii) Steyr Aug; (viii) Intratec TEC-9, TEC-DC9 and TEC-22; and (ix) Revolving Cylinder Shotguns, such as (or Similar to) the Streetsweeper and Striker 12*; (e) provided, however, that such term does not include: (i) any rifle, shotgun or pistol that (a) is manually operated by bolt, pump, lever or slide-action; (b) has been rendered permanently inoperable; or (c) is an antique firearm as defined in 18 U.S.C. 921(a)(16); (ii) a semiautomatic rifle that cannot accept a detachable magazine that holds more than five rounds of ammunition; (iii) a semiautomatic shotgun that cannot hold more than five rounds of ammunition in a fixed or detachable magazine; (iv) a rifle, shotgun or pistol, or a replica or a duplicate thereof, specified in appendix A to section 922 of 18 U.S.C. as such weapon was manufactured on October 1, 1993. The mere fact that a weapon is not listed in appendix A shall not be construed to mean that such weapon is an assault weapon; or (v) a semiautomatic rifle, a semiautomatic shotgun or a semiautomatic pistol or any of the weapons defined in paragraph (d) of this subdivision lawfully possessed prior to September 14, 1994.​


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd, actually you may purchase NY modified AR style long guns in New York LEGALLY. Much like the "no two of these" M4geries from pre sunset AWB. Although the Magazine cap (unless it is pre 94) is 10 rounds. Heck i can even get a PS90 here. with a 10 round magazine limit LMAO. Numerous gun stores around have NY legal such firearms. Especially if the OP wants to drive north to NYs capital. Store there has MANY.

Just some info to share.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Todd, actually you may purchase NY modified AR style long guns in New York LEGALLY. Much like the "no two of these" M4geries from pre sunset AWB. Although the Magazine cap (unless it is pre 94) is 10 rounds. Heck i can even get a PS90 here. with a 10 round magazine limit LMAO. Numerous gun stores around have NY legal such firearms. Especially if the OP wants to drive north to NYs capital. Store there has MANY.
> 
> Just some info to share.


Good to know and I stand corrected. I'll have to pass that on to my wife's cousin. "Kid" (he's 20) lives in (on?) Long Island and really wants an AR. So now he can get one if he wants to pony up the dollars.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.......So what do you think.......A good , average AR that will be able to hold me over until I get my pistol permit. 

Something I will be able to find ammo for something that I can add options to.

I dont mind the cost and I understand the wait as long as it is under 6 months...lol actually I would want to get one either way.

Any advice on a model would be great. thanks again guys


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

todd, just so he knows it needs to be a NY legal. Kinda like the kalifornia legal. now.. Long island and the burrows DO have some stricter gun laws. I DO NOT now them as well. My CCP is good for everywhere in the state EXCEPT NYC. so.... just wanted to pass that on. I am happy to look at some prices and models next fri or sat when i am at one of the more prolific type stores paying more on my (gulp) Glock

NYC is almost like a different state.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

rockon said:


> Thanks guys.......So what do you think.......A good , average AR that will be able to hold me over until I get my pistol permit.
> 
> Something I will be able to find ammo for something that I can add options to.
> 
> ...


sorry rockon. i just dont know the models. i am not all that into them. the only EBR i like is the Keltec SU16CA. and they are SCARCE. Personally i like lever actions lol. BUT a Good shop with knowledgeable people can help you. there are plenty around. not sure where in Dutchess you are, but if you aren't too far from Valatie ther is a GREAT shop there. Might want to call first though if its a long drive. Also a good one (but i dont know the workers as well) in East Greenbush and Albany.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

If you're looking for a good manufacturer, Bushmaster, Rock River Arms are both good, if you wanna spend some money you could always go Colt. For accessories check out Brownells.com or magpul.com for starts


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Armalite


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> todd, just so he knows it needs to be a NY legal. Kinda like the kalifornia legal. now.. Long island and the burrows DO have some stricter gun laws. I DO NOT now them as well. My CCP is good for everywhere in the state EXCEPT NYC. so.... just wanted to pass that on. I am happy to look at some prices and models next fri or sat when i am at one of the more prolific type stores paying more on my (gulp) Glock
> 
> NYC is almost like a different state.


If you could check on some models so I could pass that info on, that would be great! :smt023


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I have looked at some of these web sites and there are many models. Can you recomend one.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> If you could check on some models so I could pass that info on, that would be great! :smt023


hehe love to. i love spending other peoples money, and as i am paying down the glock on layaway ther anyway, i will pass on the info.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Double Star, it's a pretty nice rifle. I had built off their lowers before but had seen the whole rifle at a gun show a while back. Really good shooter. I only paid 700 for mine but the prices on just about any AR these days are going up. I'm not saying the Double Star is the best way to go...Just tossing that out there. They are worth looking at. I'd buy another one.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks DevilsJohnson I will take a look


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I purchased the LWRC M6A2 in 6.8mm but it is offered in 5.56mm. Nice shooting rifle. I purchased the 14.7 inch barrel with a permanently attached flash suppressor to make it 16" overall so that there are no ATF requirements for a SBR.

LWRC has great customer support and outstanding weapons.

As far as New York goes - there are quite a few members of the forum there that shoot in New York - including Long Island which, believe it or not, has a rifle range.

Link http://www.lwrci.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx


----------

